# Catching your seeds - Methods?



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I've found catching seeds can be a challenge. I wonder if any of you have any advice for obtaining the seeds of:

Anise Hyssop

Purple Tansy

Russian Sage

Or techniques you use for other varieties.

I'm hand collecting seeds of borage now. Most are spread before I can catch them. I'd like to move to a new place, and I'm hoping to take as many of my own seeds along as possible. Last year, I tried laying cheese cloth among the plants, and that did catch some - but it was a bit chaotic after a rain.

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I can tell you how I collect Anise Hyssop. I cut the dry seed heads off of the plants and put them in a plastic container. The seeds will fall out and go to the bottom of the container where you can collect them. Or, if you have the space, you can just save the whole seed head and pull apart when you plant them.


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

When a seedhead has formed, but is not yet ready to harvest, staple or tie a small bag over it.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Do any of you find any of these to be "difficult to catch", like they release seeds suddenly and all at once, or some other issues that makes it tough?

Adam


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Anise Hyssop seed is easy to catch. It stays in the caylx (base) if the flower pretty well and is olnly released when they dry down some. 

Purple Tansy is a little more tricky in that the plant tends to hide the seed pods as it matures, and they are so close to the ground with that spralling habit. I've collected it on painters paper under the plants in the past.

I have never collected Russian Sage.


----------

